# How to tire a toy poodle puppy



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

When does he get out of daycare? Is it possible to walk him in the afternoon or dog park it then? Or maybe earlier Saturday morning? I think exercising as close to Saturday morning would be the best.

Also, I know this sounds weird, but a walk in a completely new place will tire my dogs out faster than a vigorous play session in a familiar park. I think new surroundings tire dogs out the most. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Caniche said:


> When does he get out of daycare? Is it possible to walk him in the afternoon or dog park it then? Or maybe earlier Saturday morning? I think exercising as close to Saturday morning would be the best.
> 
> Also, I know this sounds weird, but a walk in a completely new place will tire my dogs out faster than a vigorous play session in a familiar park. I think new surroundings tire dogs out the most.
> 
> ...


Aha! Interesting!! Thank you for sharing. There is a park near the groomer that worth exploring.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

A brisk walk in a new area. Playing with some new dogs and/or humans. Learning one or two new tricks. All these help tire out my poodle faster.

I totally understand why you want to tire Edison out before his grooming session. I used to do that with Nickel too BUT I noticed that he could get pretty cranky if he's too tired so I want him to be moderately exhausted - just good enough to stay calm on the table but not too tired to keep standing, stay still and listen to instructions.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If for any reason mine don't get sufficient walking, I've found a couple of rounds of Hunt the Treat (they wait outside the door, I hide half a dozen small treatseach around the room, they find them) tires them in just the right way: settled but not fractious!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> A brisk walk in a new area. Playing with some new dogs and/or humans. Learning one or two new tricks. All these help tire out my poodle faster.
> 
> I totally understand why you want to tire Edison out before his grooming session. I used to do that with Nickel too BUT I noticed that he could get pretty cranky if he's too tired so I want him to be moderately exhausted - just good enough to stay calm on the table but not too tired to keep standing, stay still and listen to instructions.


That's a very good point. Tired but not too tired. Thank you for the tips!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The last time Matisse got groomed a day before leaving for the show, he didn't have any particular exercise prior. And after standing there getting groomed for soooooo long, he was exhausted. The poor thing...his legs were shaking and he kept wanting to sit down. It was at 7:00 at night...bad time. So, be careful you don't tire your dog too much before a long stand on the grooming table. Of course, I'm light years too late to this thread but just a word of caution to make a happy medium.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

I always make the grooming appt for afternoon. Lena is a wild woman in the morning. She usually naps between 11-2, so I make the appt around noon.


----------

